# Klöckner Möller PS3 - Programm sichern



## snert84 (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir ja hier jmd weiterhelfen.

Wir haben auf der Arbeit eine alte Anlage, die noch mit einer Klöckner Möller PS3 arbeitet.
Nach langer Suche haben wir auch das alte Handprogrammiergerät und ein Datenkabel, so wie die Software gefunden.
Die genaue Version der Software müsste ich jetzt nocheinmal in Erfahrung bringen. Unsere IT konnte die Software auf unserem Laptop installieren und sie läuft scheinbar auch problemlos in der Dosbox. Allerdings bekommen wir keine Kommunikation mit der Steuerung hin. Es kommt immer wieder zu einem Datenübertragungsfehler.

Das ganze habe ich an einem Versuchsaufbau (Austausch PS3 und Labornetzteil) ausprobiert. Eine passende Pufferbatterie habe ich leider nicht... allerdings müsste ich ja trotzdem ein Programm schreiben und transferieren können.
Nach langem probieren mit dem PC und der Software habe ich ersteinmal das Datenkabel kontrolliert.. scheint jedoch alles tadellos intakt zu sein, allerdings macht mich persönlich die Dosbox-Geschichte doch etwas skeptisch. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob darüber nicht doch die Funktion des COM-Ports etwas eingeschränkt wird.

Also habe ich das Handprogrammiergerät angeschlossen, da ich dachte, dass es mit dem guten Stück doch auf alle Fälle funktionieren müsste.
Aber auch da kein Erfolg...
Ich bekomme eine Verbindung zustande und kann auch ein Programm transferieren, allerdings arbeitet das Programm nicht.
Habe jetzt schon alles überprüft, aber viel kann man ja eigentlich auch nicht falsch machen.
Spannungsversorgung ist ausreichend. Adressierung ist auf Standard... erste Drahthaken ausgehangen..

Dieses Programm hatte ich versuchsweise geschrieben und auf die ps3 geladen... man sieht auch, dass sich der freie Speicher verkleinert.

000 L I0.0
001 A I0.1
002 = Q0.0
003

Ich habe die Steuerung in den Stop Modus gesetzt und das Programm transferiert, danach habe ich sie in den Run Modus geschickt... das alles geht auch ohne Probleme.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich anfangs auch nochmal alles gelöscht, dann blinkt die Run LED... soweit scheint also alles okay zu sein.
Wenn ich nun die beiden Eingänge über die Simulatorplatine betätige bekomme ich aber kein Signal am Ausgang :/
Eine andere PS3 habe ich auch schon angeschlossen, um einen Defekt auszuschließen.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo snert84!
Zitat:
Allerdings bekommen wir keine Kommunikation mit der Steuerung hin. Es kommt immer wieder zu einem Datenübertragungsfehler.
Anmerkung:
Die SUCOsoft S30-S3-D läuft am besten auf alten Dosrechnern wo Windows noch nicht dazwischen funkt.
Zur Datenübertragung und Diagnose zwischen PC und PS3 wird ein spezielles Programmierkabel benötigt.
Das Teil hat die Bezeichnung ZB4-501-UM1 und kann *nicht *nachgebaut werden! 


Zitat:
Spannungsversorgung ist ausreichend. Adressierung ist auf Standard... erste Drahthaken ausgehangen..
Anmerkung: 
1. Die PS3 wird mit zwei Ladyzellen 1,5V gepuffert, also muss das Netzteil 3V haben( ich hoffe es ist gavanisch getrennt)
2. Bitte alle Drahthaken der Reihe A und B einhacken (also eins) sonst wird der Ausgang Q0.0 als Alarmausgang genutzt und ist
*nicht *mehr für die programmmäßige Verarbeitung verfügbar!
   (Quelle: AWB 27-1061-D Seite 32)
   Also Haken rein oder zum Test Q0.1 nutzen!

mfg Uwe


----------



## snert84 (24 Februar 2013)

Ok.. Das Datenkabel hat die genaue Bezeichnung ... Es ist ein ZB4-501-UM1 ..dabin ich mir sehr sicher...
Nichts desto trotz wird das ganze dann wohl an der Softwareumgebung scheitern... Ich werde nochmal mit unserer IT sprechen, ob die nicht ein richtiges Dossystem aufspielen können.

Also mit Netzteil bzw. Spannungsversorgung meinte ich die 24V Spannung für die Steuerung... Ich habe das ganze ohne Pufferbatterien ausprobiert. Und das sollte ja eigentlich auch funktionieren.

Das mit den Drahthaken und dem Alarmausgang ist ein guter hinweis, aber leider habe ich verschiedene Programme programmiert, und dabei habe ich auch schon verschiedene Ausgänge ausprobiert..., da ich die Vermutung hatte, dass der Ausgang vielleicht defekt sein könnte... aber leider bekomme ich kein Signal auf irgendeinen Ausgang  

Gibt es ansonsten vielleicht noch irgendeine Sache, die ich außer Acht gelassen haben könnte?
Wir haben am Freitag das gute Stück mit 3 Leuten inspiziert, aber irgendwie bekommen wir das Teil nicht ans Werk


----------



## Eloman (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo snert84,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat die PS3 für die Digitale Ausgänge einen extra Versorgungsspannungsanschluß.
Wenn nur die CPU Versorgung ( oben Links ? ) angeklemmt wird leuchten die Ausgangs-LED glaube ich nicht.
Wenn Du ein Hand PRG hast, was sagt den der Status von Q0.0  ?  Schow / Show Line / Operad / Q0.0   oder so  ähnlich  ( ist schon etwas länger her )

m.f.G
Eloman


----------



## Uwe Schröder (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo snert84!
Eloman hat Recht!
Folgende Hardwarebeschaltung ist notwendig:
1. Null Volt Beschaltung links und rechts der Eingänge( die 24V und 0V ganz links bleibt frei)
2. Auf der Ausgangsseite sind 24V und 0V beide male zu beschalten(links Versorgungsspannung SPS und gleich daneben Versorgungsspannung Ausgänge)
3. Ich gehe davon aus das Du eine PS3-DC hast?
4. Der Programmierstecker kommt in die linke Buchse Nummer 1
5. Wenn keine Batterie eingesetzt ist, geht mit abschalten der Versorgungsspannung das Programm verloren!

mfg Uwe


----------



## snert84 (24 Februar 2013)

Oh... Okay...

Ich habe nur 24V / 0V ganz links angeschlossen... die Leds der Inputs leuchtet aber auf, sobald ich den Simulationsschalter schließe.


Ich bindavon ausgegangen, dass die Steuerung nur einmal die 24V braucht, und gut ist... 
Also fällt die Spannung daneben für die Ausgänge... nehme ich jetzt mal an.

Stecker von dem Programmiergerät hatte ich auch immer auf die 1 gesetzt. Und das mit der Batterie war mir bewusst... Wollte halt nur schauen, wie das ganze geht, und ob das Gerät noch okay ist.

Ich werde morgen dann mal weiter probieren,... ich danke euch schon einmal für die Hilfe.


----------

